# [H 25] Thanatos Erpetos - [EU-Mannoroth] - (6/7 hc)



## ros1n (2. August 2011)

Wir suchen derzeit Spieler *aller* Klassen, die den Cataclysm Content motiviert und zielstrebig angehen wollen.


Beste Chancen auf einen festen Raidplatz bei uns haben folgende Klassen:

*Druid* - Balance, Feral-DD
*Deathknight* - alle Speccs
*Hunter* 
*Mage *
*Shaman* - alle Speccs
*Paladin* - Holy, Prot
*Priest* - Shadow
*Warlock*
*Warri* - DD, Tank


Was wir von *DIR* erwarten:

*1. » Klassenbeherrschung »*
Wir erwarten hier nicht weniger als den perfekten Umgang mit deiner Klasse.
Du kennst deine Spells, weisst diese im Raid einzusetzen und erkennst selbstständig welche Spec für welchen Encounter am besten geeignet ist. An Spielern, die man dauerhaft im Vent an ihre Spells erinnern muss, haben wir wenig Interesse.

*2. » Achtsamkeit »*
      Die eigene Performance ist ein wichtiger Aspekt, um Teil dieser Gilde zu sein, wir haben jedoch kein Interesse an Spielern, die starr auf ihr Damagemeter oder ihre Raidframes schauen. Schnelles Reagieren auf Debuffs, Voidzones oder Incoming Damage wird immer wichtiger und unterscheidet einen sehr guten von einem guten Spieler.

*3. » Charakter »*
      Der Erfolg der Gilde steht über deinen persönlichen Interessen. Oftmals benötigt ein Encounter ein spezielles Setup, in dem deine Klasse unter Umständen nur begrenzt hilfreich ist. Dies sollte für dich kein Problem darstellen.
      Gegenüber Kritik bist du aufgeschlossen und versuchst diese umzusetzen. Rebellierende Spieler stören den Raidbetrieb und sind nicht erwünscht.

*4. » Attendance »*
      Wir raiden von 

** Montag - Donnerstag 19 - 23 Uhr*
** Sonntag 16 - 23 Uhr* 

und erwarten, dass du an fast allen Tagen teilnehmen kannst. In Farmzeiten sind die Raids auf wenige Tage die Woche beschränkt. 


Was *dich* erwartet:

    * Thanatos Erpetos ist eine seit über *5 Jahren* bestehende Gilde, die über die Jahre auf konstant hohem Niveau raidet. Unser Ziel ist es zu den besten Raidgilden Deutschlands zu gehören und unsere Position in den Top 30 der Welt zu festigen.

    * Du hast die Chance als einer der ersten Spieler den neuen Content zu sehen und zu bezwingen. Zu diesen Zeiten existieren noch keine Guides und somit kannst du aktiv beim Erstellen von Taktiken mitwirken.

    * Ausserhalb der angesetzten Raidzeiten ist eigentlich immer was los. Viele unserer Member haben gut gepflegte Twinks, spielen PVP oder nutzen Ventrilo als Idletime-Killer.

    * Dich erwarten keine Raids, die bis spät in die Nacht gehen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Topgilden beenden wir unsere Raids zu so gut wie immer zu den angegebenen Zeiten.

    * In Cataclysm wird es nicht mehr möglich sein mit dem gleichen Char sowohl die 25er als auch die 10er innerhalb der gleichen Woche zu clearen. Wir werden unseren Fokus weiterhin auf die 25er Raids legen. 

Wenn du immernoch der Meinung bist, dass du zu uns und wir zu dir passen würden, dann füll bitte das Formular rechts oben auf unserer Homepage (www.teguild.com) unter "Join TE" aus. Nimm dir für die Bewerbung Zeit und füll diese entsprechend ausführlich aus. Wir verlangen und wollen keine ellenlangen Texte, jedoch sind Einzeiler genau so wenig erwünscht.

*WICHTIG: Verlink in der Bewerbung einen Infight-Interfacescreenshot während eines Bossfights*

Solltet ihr noch irgendwelche Fragen oder Anliegen haben, so könnt ihr euch inGame jederzeit an *Tanianica*, *Unfinish* oder *Nunca* wenden, aber natürlich sind auch all unsere Member stets bemüht, eure Fragen gewissenhaft zu beantworten.

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!

www.teguild.com


----------



## ros1n (9. August 2011)

push it


----------

